# best bait/tackle guys



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Near Johnsons' Beach. 

Not trying to start a love hate thread, but are any of the sponsors located near Johnson's Beach? If so, where are they located?

We have bought stuff at the tackle shop next to Winn Dixie and bought some stuff at Wally World, but prefer local if we can, even though last year the lady at Wally world actually was nicer and more hlepful than the other folks, ther are good people everywhere. 

I know the area pretty well, may not know the road names, so if you tell me landmarks, i can probably find it. 

Thanks


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hotspots has a new shop under the Theo Barrs (sp) bridge! I have used it a time or two. Great place! They will have everything you need.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

marmidor said:


> Hotspots has a new shop under the Theo Barrs (sp) bridge! I have used it a time or two. Great place! They will have everything you need.


 
+1 they are on the south side of the bridge


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

From Johnson's Beach, turn right before the bridge, like you are going to Lost Key area? I think the Oyster bar (can't remember, restaraunt anyway) is down there at a small marina? Or just over the bridge turning at Mojos? Can't remember another road to the south between the 2. 

Read lots of great things about them on the forum, they will get a visit or 2 and about 100 questions in 3 weeks!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hot Spots, Grays Tackle are the closest. If you happen to be down in Orange Beach, stop by Sams. Good folks down there too!


----------

